

Turn your phone into a key to open the Web - sgarbi
http://beta.veriring.com/index.php
This is my last side project.
It is a website which allows you to simply verify your user by requesting them to make a telephone ring.<p>As I am based in Italy, I need some beta testers from United States and United Kingdom to start using the system so that I can fine-tune it before release.
======
sgarbi
This is my last side project. It is a lightweight and easy to integrate phone
verification system.

As I am based in Italy, I need some beta testers from United States and United
Kingdom to start using the system so that I can fine-tune it before release.

------
kragniz
It would be nice if your site had more information about what exactly people
are signing up to.

